

Show HN: "LawyerClock" - watch your cash burn during meetings - jaredstenquist
http://www.lawyerclock.com
Hey everyone. I'm a founder of a Boston based, venture backed startup, unrelated this this link. One of my business partners and I coded this website DURING long and painful meetings with our attorneys as a way to pass the time. We racked up over $100k in legal bills through a couple fundraising and legal hurdles. This is the website that resulted from that time.&#60;p&#62;We'd love your feedback for version 2.0. Thanks!
======
hdctambien
Very nice.

It could use a button to keep track of the "percentage of time spent on
topic."

Click the button when you go off topic, click it again when you get back on
topic and the site calculates the exact percentage, instead of leaving me to
guess.

~~~
jaredstenquist
Great point. I think that would be a good addition. For now you can adjust the
slider in real time.

------
shii
Wasn't there a site like this, but for just meetings in general?

~~~
jaredstenquist
Not that I've seen before, though I admittedly didn't spend a lot of time
researching this.

~~~
AjithAntony
Yeah the layout looked familiar, but i didn't find the one i remember. This is
certainly the first one I've seen with a lawyer theme, and the "on-topic"
ratio.

Other google results: <http://isthismeetingreallyworthit.com/>
<http://tobytripp.github.com/meeting-ticker/>

~~~
jaredstenquist
Good find. Ironically, I've never seen that before. Unfortunately not the
first idea i've had that was already created :)

------
ashishg
very funny ahha. Cool project.

~~~
jaredstenquist
Thanks! Let's get some ideas for V2. I'm considering showing things you could
have bought with the money you spent. I.E., once the bill hits $1,500 it shows
a Macbook burning up.

~~~
phrotoma
Or various commodoties or stocks perhaps? "You've just spent two barrels of
oil, or one share of google stock."

------
jsavimbi
That got a chuckle. You can also substitute lawyer for consultant.

